# PREDATORY FISH . NET



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

I AM CONFUSED what the site is talking about.. WHAT HAPPENED?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

from what i gathered, josh reclaimed the domain predatoryfish.net and took down the board.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

What happened is somebody lost there cool, and instead of that person giving us a chance to do something about it, they just shut it down.

I am very disapointed, I was a member for years, and it was THE BEST all around board. Somebody tell me where everybody is going!!!!!!!!

besides here of course, I like to check out several boards..
We need predatoryfish2 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!
thanksssss.. 
rw


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

well, seems like most pfish regulars are going to aquatic predators. iunno, pfury is where i feel most comfortable


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

aquatic predators is pretty kool... the host is super nice there. hhaha this place is cool too... i am just a little disappointed in Pred fish... its just to sudden


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

To think, I listened to Josh's stories all the way back since he put his rhom in the bath tub and killed.

greed
rw


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

haha... maybe they can solve it and then everything will be up again... hahaha other wiseeee........................... I dunno... hahaha


----------



## umoa (Dec 7, 2004)

that SOB.







why could he not just leave? i hope it comes back. wasnt there talk of a phoenix or something?


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

hyphen said:


> well, seems like most pfish regulars are going to aquatic predators. iunno, pfury is where i feel most comfortable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you.







Both is fine, right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

theres a thread in the saloon at aquatic predators. it explains everything. from the looks of it, there won't be another pfish...but there probably will be something like it.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

MR.PYGOSHOAL said:


> To think, I listened to Josh's stories all the way back since he put his rhom in the bath tub and killed.
> 
> greed
> rw
> [snapback]790062[/snapback]​


bwahaha, he put a rhom in his bathtub?!?!? lolol


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

OMFG............

Some one needs to hurry and throw up a cheepo site called PFISH untill we can get a better one under control....

Josh is a peice of sh*t.


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

hahaaahahahah


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)




----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

nice one Peacock


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

whos the 2 birdies for?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

HONDAsareFAST said:


> whos the 2 birdies for?
> [snapback]790086[/snapback]​


josh


----------



## HONDAsareFAST (Jan 23, 2004)

hahahahh i just finish reading the topic on predfish in AP hahaha funny thing to read....


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Here's the (rapidly growing) thread, for the lazy.

For the record, I'm siding with the sane people.

-PK


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

that's wack that it would get closed down. who would have though. mike (xenon), i hope you're not like these guys


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as mention in the other thread:



> I dont want to turn this into a free for all about Pfish. Its only going to get ugly, based upon precedent that is. If something needs to be posted about Pfish, either Trey or PFury staff will post it to let you guys know. *ms.nattereri*


thanks


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Re-opening this thread, please keep it civil.

This should be the only thread on predfish in the Lounge please keep it that way.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

The site isn't gone, guys, the domain just points to the wrong server. The site will be back up with or without the PredatoryFish name shortly.

Thanks!

(No, the forum wasn't deleted, everything is still there.)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattias19 said:


> The site isn't gone, guys, the domain just points to the wrong server. The site will be back up with or without the PredatoryFish name shortly.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> ...


So the database is protected?


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

It is my understanding with Trey that, yes, nothing is wrong with the forum itself. Josh changed the nameservers to point to another one, that's all.

The site still exists.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Just wanted to save members from collectively freaking for the 2nd time in a week.









There will be resolution, hopefully by the end of the day. I have yet to speak with Clay, Trey and other members of the staff yet today to finalize any current plans.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Mattias19 said:


> It is my understanding with Trey that, yes, nothing is wrong with the forum itself. Josh changed the nameservers to point to another one, that's all.
> 
> The site still exists.
> [snapback]790356[/snapback]​


For all members that arent saavy with technology. The database is the heart of the board and stores ALL the information of the site (posts, members, etc). The domain name is simply the name (piranha-fury.com) that points to the server with the site.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Yup. The site itself hasn't been touched. Just the address.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

sooooo... am i still a member then? i mean i was just getting started there. p-fury is my home but i was starting to spread.

damn and they had a native forum there i wanted to look through.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

You're still a member there, yes. Everything will be fine soon. All I ask is for some patience as everything is resolved on our end.









Thanks!


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Mattias19 said:


> You're still a member there, yes. Everything will be fine soon. All I ask is for some patience as everything is resolved on our end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


right on..


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

hopefully an appropriate solution to what has been going on recently can be agreed to by all parties and then we can get pfish back with the new (sort of) admin we have had for the last few days.
it is very sad that it has had to come to this and i am sure both parties are hurting but WE the members need this rtesolved as much as the predfish staff do i hav e one have been on the board (even the old one) pretty much from the start it how i came to this site and met quite a few people in the UK and now has me as an admin myself on the fish site APUK
if it was not for predfish i would not even be here at all.
dixon


----------



## maxillosus (May 31, 2003)

i though I was gererous to donate 50.00 to p-fish yesterday. boy am I dissapointed at this BS. wont be doing that any time soon. I hope my donation had some positive influence in rebuilding the site. any info on what these funds were used for would sure be interesting.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

maxillosus -- No reason to be disappointed. Your money is not lost, wasted, and will not go toward anything not associated with the future of PredatoryFish.net or whatever name it assumes. It is in a secure account held by those that wish to continue with the site. (Also, if you wish to have your donation refunded in light of recent events, I would completely understand and would help refund the money to you.)

I just want to calm everyone's nerves -- especially those that so generously donated over the last few days -- that nothing you donated, contributed, or took part in with the site was done in vain.

There will likely be an announcement soon.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

maxillosus said:


> i though I was gererous to donate 50.00 to p-fish yesterday. boy am I dissapointed at this BS. wont be doing that any time soon. I hope my donation had some positive influence in rebuilding the site. any info on what these funds were used for would sure be interesting.
> [snapback]790423[/snapback]​


EDIT: Mattias beat me to it.


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

man i drank alot last night. good talking to you matt.


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

look i'm posting xenon.


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Lol. Definitely was an interesting coversation.


----------



## Vince (Aug 24, 2004)

Kudos to those in charge of getting the NEW Fish forum (formerly known as Predatoryfish.net) of organizing a new site. Thank you P-Fury for allowing members of the said forum to post here. Kudos to AP also. I like all the other forums, but the NEW fish Forum, is my home. PredatoryFish.Net is "someones idea", and I hope they enjoy keeping it. Mattias, Trey, Clay, and the staff whose name I did not mention, thanks for the hard work and extra effort to keep the members intact. How can I help?


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words, Vince!


----------



## allamericanpitbulls (May 30, 2004)

maxillosus said:


> i though I was gererous to donate 50.00 to p-fish yesterday. boy am I dissapointed at this BS. wont be doing that any time soon. I hope my donation had some positive influence in rebuilding the site. any info on what these funds were used for would sure be interesting.
> [snapback]790423[/snapback]​


I would be very happy if you guys would keep my donation. I would also be willing to help out more.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think it will be Very interesting to see what you guys come up with!!

My understanding is that it will look the same but with a new addy....correct?

Good luck with everything, the strides you have taken in the last few days bode well for your future.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

grosse gurke said:


> I think it will be Very interesting to see what you guys come up with!!
> 
> My understanding is that it will look the same but with a new addy....correct?
> 
> ...


i think it should be totally redesigned, totally start something new.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

narc said:


> look i'm posting xenon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No electrical tape avatars???


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I really do hope things get worked out, as I'm sure they will. The remaining staff of Pfish is very loyal to the members and hobby. They've been keeping us updated with what's going on and we'll do everything in our power to see that the board gets restored, most likely with another name. Either way, Pfishers will still have a place to call home. The only good that I think came out of this is the great way that all the boards have pulled together. Chad, Rich, and myself have tried to provide a "home away from home" for the Pfishers to discuss and post any questions they have for the Pfish staff to answer. I hope in light of all the strife over the last couple days we can all overcome it and work together to make an even better community for an already great hobby. There is no need for board wars and arguing over stats and members. We all win when we work together.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

narc said:


> look i'm posting xenon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize you have your OTHER handle on this site, right?!








Narcissus Narcosis

At least from my understanding, thats you


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

*sigh* I should have known it'd come down to this. Too bad really. PFish isn't something that belongs to one person, too many people have put too much time and effort into it for someone to lay claim. But I won't comment on anything leading up to it as I really don't know how it all went down. One thing's for sure, the end result speaks for itself. Should never have happened but well it did, the only thing we can hope is that cooler heads prevail and things can get back to normal. I know I was a bit pissed when I saw the lack of forum. Even though I haven't been around the last few months, I was still there at the start and it's kind of like my baby in a way.

I'm not gonna point fingers and lay blame, all I'm going to say is c'mon guys pull it together. It's a jesus fish board. All these selfish and childish antics don't belong here..er there. Anywhere really.

Btw for those now confused, this is Neo.


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> You do realize you have your OTHER handle on this site, right?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's...how shall I put it....different. *wink*


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> i think it should be totally redesigned, totally start something new.
> [snapback]790483[/snapback]​


Well, it definitely is getting a new look. I was working on it for PFish, anyway, but it will be adapted for the new place. In the meantime, however, it will continue to look like the current rendition (outside some minor changes).


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

okb said:


> *sigh* I should have known it'd come down to this. Too bad really. PFish isn't something that belongs to one person, too many people have put too much time and effort into it for someone to lay claim. But I won't comment on anything leading up to it as I really don't know how it all went down. One thing's for sure, the end result speaks for itself. Should never have happened but well it did, the only thing we can hope is that cooler heads prevail and things can get back to normal. I know I was a bit pissed when I saw the lack of forum. Even though I haven't been around the last few months, I was still there at the start and it's kind of like my baby in a way.
> 
> I'm not gonna point fingers and lay blame, all I'm going to say is c'mon guys pull it together. It's a jesus fish board. All these selfish and childish antics don't belong here..er there. Anywhere really.
> 
> ...


Now I know you know you have Neoplasia on here









You "different" people are everywhere, arent you


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Now I know you know you have Neoplasia on here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EVERYWHERE! Actually I was too lazy to try and get my old account info updated.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

okb said:


> EVERYWHERE! Actually I was too lazy to try and get my old account info updated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA...one would think it was more work to re-register than it was to type in your old password. From a lazy perspective that is.


----------



## SERRASOMETHING (Jun 29, 2004)

Great to here the that the board will be back in some form or another.

That was the "grandfather" of all the p-fish boards out there by far!

rw


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> HAHA...one would think it was more work to re-register than it was to type in your old password. From a lazy perspective that is.:laugh:
> [snapback]790552[/snapback]​


Yes, one would think that. Oddly enough, it only takes about 20 seconds to register an account.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Neo you little bastard....good to see you back!!


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

grosse gurke said:


> Neo you little bastard....good to see you back!!
> [snapback]790563[/snapback]​


thx...good to be back I guess. Lots has changed and not much all at once.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

okb said:


> *sigh* I should have known it'd come down to this. Too bad really. PFish isn't something that belongs to one person, too many people have put too much time and effort into it for someone to lay claim. But I won't comment on anything leading up to it as I really don't know how it all went down. One thing's for sure, the end result speaks for itself. Should never have happened but well it did, the only thing we can hope is that cooler heads prevail and things can get back to normal. I know I was a bit pissed when I saw the lack of forum. Even though I haven't been around the last few months, I was still there at the start and it's kind of like my baby in a way.
> 
> I'm not gonna point fingers and lay blame, all I'm going to say is c'mon guys pull it together. It's a jesus fish board. All these selfish and childish antics don't belong here..er there. Anywhere really.
> 
> ...


Hey, isn't creating multiple accounts a reason for banishment?
















It's good to see you around, Darren.


----------



## machete (Feb 6, 2003)

okb said:


> *sigh* I should have known it'd come down to this. Too bad really. PFish isn't something that belongs to one person, too many people have put too much time and effort into it for someone to lay claim. But I won't comment on anything leading up to it as I really don't know how it all went down. One thing's for sure, the end result speaks for itself. Should never have happened but well it did, the only thing we can hope is that cooler heads prevail and things can get back to normal. I know I was a bit pissed when I saw the lack of forum. Even though I haven't been around the last few months, I was still there at the start and it's kind of like my baby in a way.
> 
> I'm not gonna point fingers and lay blame, all I'm going to say is c'mon guys pull it together. It's a jesus fish board. All these selfish and childish antics don't belong here..er there. Anywhere really.
> 
> ...


 heh, I guess if you can come out of the "closet" I will post here too.
Darren, I miss the good 'ol days when we could argue about God, and how you were struggling with your sexuality.


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

machete said:


> heh, I guess if you can come out of the "closet" I will post here too.
> Darren, I miss the good 'ol days when we could argue about God, and how you were struggling with your sexuality.
> [snapback]790585[/snapback]​


Were? I still dream about you some nights Bill.....


----------



## machete (Feb 6, 2003)

machete said:


> heh, I guess if you can come out of the "closet" I will post here too.
> Darren, I miss the good 'ol days when we could argue about God, and how you were struggling with your sexuality.
> [snapback]790585[/snapback]​


gross...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

All I have to say is 'wow', I didn't even see it coming. 
Good ol' head in the sand trick!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

> Btw for those now confused, this is Neo.


Whats up Neo , How's everything


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

okb said:


> Were? I still dream about you some nights Bill.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! thats some sh*t right there..

how goes it Neo. long time bro.


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

i can't access my old account, so mike told me to make a new one.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

any reasonable ETA on pfish's return? a couple days, a week, a month?


----------



## Mattias19 (Mar 17, 2003)

Hours, hopefully.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I told Narc to make a new account because his last acct was fuxored


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Mattias19 said:


> Hours, hopefully.
> [snapback]790787[/snapback]​


*jumps up and down all excited*


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

machete said:


> heh, I guess if you can come out of the "closet" I will post here too.
> Darren, I miss the good 'ol days when we could argue about God, and how you were struggling with your sexuality.
> [snapback]790585[/snapback]​





okb said:


> Were? I still dream about you some nights Bill.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





machete said:


> gross...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this is what the old predfish was all about i miss those days and hope they come back with the new board.
again nice to see you neo.
dixon


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

exactly dixon.. exactly.

or those hard core threads of

"Let peacockbass Back!!"

"Vote for Peacock"

ect ect..

thats what Pfish was all about.. the spirit.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

Peacock said:


> exactly dixon.. exactly.
> 
> or those hard core threads of
> 
> ...


damn right.
dixon


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

What about pfury spirit


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

no spirit for you.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

What a stupid situation. I hope it gets resolved quickly and those members who made pfish their homes have a place to post soon again.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

narc said:


> no spirit for you.
> [snapback]791062[/snapback]​


i keel you.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

machete said:


> heh, I guess if you can come out of the "closet" I will post here too.
> Darren, I miss the good 'ol days when we could argue about God, and how you were struggling with your sexuality.
> [snapback]790585[/snapback]​


Hi Bill.









*hugz*

<~~~ ghey.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hi Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Xenon said:


> What about pfury spirit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gimme a P 
gimme a F 
gimme a U 
gimme a R 
gimme a Y

What does it spell?

PFURY


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hypergenix said:


> gimme a P
> gimme a F
> gimme a U
> gimme a R
> ...


thanks.


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

i can smell the homoness in here now


----------



## Umbriferum (Jul 8, 2003)

we're all quite keen to see the new site rise from the ashes of the old one.


----------



## okb (Dec 10, 2004)

Things are goin good pb thx. Can't complain man. Just on my way out the door...goin home for the weekend.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

narc said:


> i can smell the homoness in here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Im upset you havnt committed an avatar narc. Can you do the bloody one. Please.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

moo.


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

narc said:


> i can smell the homoness in here now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You forgot your deoderant again, didnt you?


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

mori0174 said:


> You forgot your deoderant again, didnt you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, he put too much....


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ew


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

this one?










you know, to keep it different...









your avatar settings make me look fatty fat.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

someone other than josh just gained control of the site it seems

http://www.predatoryfish.net


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

piranha45 said:


> someone other than josh just gained control of the site it seems
> 
> http://www.predatoryfish.net
> [snapback]791581[/snapback]​










Thats interesting.


----------



## narc (Dec 8, 2004)

holy sh*t. i fear.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

whoever did that, just give it the f*ck up already. This is all so lame already. Need i stress that this is/was a fish site?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

WaterWolves.com = Predatoryfish.net, for those who care


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> whoever did that, just give it the f*ck up already. This is all so lame already. Need i stress that this is/was a fish site?
> [snapback]791609[/snapback]​


I think its hilarious









I wonder who did this?

 lol


----------



## umoa (Dec 7, 2004)

waterwolves?























o well, its better than nothing


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so much for the fun, josh re-assumed control and killed it

but figuring that would happen, I took a screenshot for safekeeping


















it had a really cute background tune playing as well


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

predatoryfish.net said:


> Now some kind soul just hacked the site. I will remind all of you that as much garbage has been posted about me, I have even more on you all. I know which of you have cocaine habits, which of you have turned people in for fish in illegal states. I know which ones of you are hiding from stalkers, and I know which ones of you routinely read private messages on your sites, as well as set up password catchers in order to go in and read the admin forums of other sites. Pull another stunt like that again, and the names go with the issues.
> 
> I was going to let the new pfish rip-off, waterwolves.com continue, however, now we will all enter a legal battle of who owns the likeness rights, the site database. I also will remind you of libel suits, and what's happened in the past with other websites who have slandered individuals. Keep it up, and see what happens.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

he's a terribly sad little person underneath that ugly exterior, don't you agree? This coming from another terribly sad person, I must say I at least maintain being open and up front about it... he's still in denial :laugh:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

That's how you can tell when you should just pack it in, when p45 says you're more pathetic than he is and is right.

-PK
-Good to have you back.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

I wonder who did this one??


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

...


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

maybe we can set up a fund raiser to hire a hit man? im sure we could get it done for under 2k. im down to donate for that.


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

wow,that jew bastard is a f*cking pig.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i love this sh*t.. i really do...

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

SO wtf...who owns the site, and wtf is going on...will it come back?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Filo said:


> SO wtf...who owns the site, and wtf is going on...will it come back?
> [snapback]791792[/snapback]​


That's currently unclear, hopefully it will be resolved soon and relatively painlessly.

For what it's worth, I'm sure the PFish community will continue on somewhere, even if they can't get the domain back or (worst case) lose the database Josh seems to think is his. Either he'll get pwned and possibly charged with the monkey buisiness with the raffle thing or PFish will be nothing more than a lonely fat man talking to himself while everyone goes somewhere else.

For what it's worth, I don't have a dog in this fight. I've never met Josh or any of the PFishers, never bought a raffle ticket, and never contributed a dime to the board. I was there because I wanted to talk about fish, that was it, and there are better places to do that now.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

you always manage to make me think PK.


----------



## BraveHeart007 (May 19, 2004)

~Fat Bastard is threatening to take this to court lol

taken from pboard

"I was going to let the new pfish rip-off, waterwolves.com continue, however, now we will all enter a legal battle of who owns the likeness rights, the site database. I also will remind you of libel suits, and what's happened in the past with other websites who have slandered individuals. Keep it up, and see what happens."

Yawns,,,,

He doesnt have the $$ to piss in a pot let alone take this to court lol


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

BraveHeart007 said:


> ~Fat Bastard is threatening to take this to court lol
> 
> taken from pboard
> 
> ...


How do you know he wouldn't have moneys to take them to court?

He alway can reopen pfish and do a raffle again. And used that moneys to pay for the court fee.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Hypergenix said:


> How do you know he wouldn't have moneys to take them to court?
> 
> He alway can reopen pfish and do a raffle again. And used that moneys to pay for the court fee.
> 
> ...


What's he going to raffle off? How will he pay for it? How many people will enter? I imagine he's poisoned the majority of the PFish/PFury/AP communities against him.

-PK


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> What's he going to raffle off? How will he pay for it? How many people will enter? I imagine he's poisoned the majority of the PFish/PFury/AP communities against him.
> 
> -PK
> [snapback]791833[/snapback]​


I wouldn't be shock if he raffle pfish.net and try to get it back with another excuse


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Interesting


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Filo said:


> SO wtf...who owns the site, and wtf is going on...will it come back?
> [snapback]791792[/snapback]​


PredatoryFish.net has reconstituted itself under the new domain, waterwolves.com


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

captin howdey said:


> wow,that jew bastard is a f*cking pig.
> [snapback]791784[/snapback]​


One more such remark and it's game over for you, buddy








Feel free to think whatever you want, but this sh*t is not tolerated on our site.


----------



## FishGeek (Mar 25, 2003)

In my experience and observations of Josh's practices on Pfish. I have strong reason to believe he is a Communist.

Very sad to see Pfish unoperational... meanwhile i hope a majority of the people find WATERWOLVES.COM even though that's a corny name.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

Guys, lets all just get back to fish keeping.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

I think it would be best to try and just drop this and let it be.
What's done is done and we should just try and get past it. IMO
Later
Eric


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

True, You wouldn't want to push somebody over board.


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

Never been there. Good thing I'm loyal to www.piranha-fury.com.

www.piranha-fury.com


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I knew hacking the website was going to be a bad idea. He's a f*cking ass who should be left alone and put in the past, continuing to draw him into a conflict means waterwolves will have to put up with some amount of bullshit from him as well.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hmmm...*visits waterwolves*


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Filo said:


> Hmmm...*visits waterwolves*
> [snapback]792470[/snapback]​










yeah i never went to pfish but since all this i went to that waterwolves the other day

i still have an account too


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

The panties are gettin' tighter and tighter.

Oh well..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> so much for the fun, josh re-assumed control and killed it
> 
> but figuring that would happen, I took a screenshot for safekeeping
> 
> ...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Wow. Aquarank has a sense of irony.

http://www.aquarank.com/index.php


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i have not visited that sight in years so no skin of my [email protected]


----------



## estubbaly (Feb 6, 2004)

I'm curious to see this....Pfish2.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

Why was my post deleted?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

kove32 said:


> Why was my post deleted?
> [snapback]794445[/snapback]​


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kove32 said:


> Why was my post deleted?
> [snapback]794445[/snapback]​


You are soliciting moderators and members on this site without permission.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

*v. so·lic·it·ed, so·lic·it·ing, so·lic·its *

_ To approach or accost someone with an offer of sexual services in return for payment._

I for one think the post should have been left intact for entertainment value


----------



## machete (Feb 6, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Hi Bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hi. By the way, I appreciate what you said (wrote)


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

machete said:


> hi. By the way, I appreciate what you said (wrote)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> [snapback]795694[/snapback]​


awww..another pfury love match..









"one member at a time"


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thePACK said:


> awww..another pfury love match..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


starting with you big boy. Come here!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> starting with you big boy. Come here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...










BE GENTLE..I BRUISE EASILY


----------

